
Show HN: I built a visual reference tool for artists in ThreeJS - HermanMartinus
https://justsketch.me
======
HermanMartinus
The initial prototype for JustSketchMe was initially built in Unity. This
didn't feel very good on web and had a super long loading time, so mid-2019 we
started cracking it out in ThreeJS as a small experiment and were quite happy
with the results. It also allowed us to build it as a PWA, which means it runs
just like a native app on pretty much anything with a browser.

